# I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?



## techtronic (May 12, 2007)

I watched the movie Water yesterday (Cursing myself for not viewing it before). The issue which is shown in the movie shows how ancient (even to some extent present) India should be ashamed of itself for practising something like Sati, Economic,Social and Cultural Deprivation of Widows and Child Marriage. Even practises like sacrificing a goat/cow to "so called god" doesn't show anything but belief in something which is barbaric. I certainly feel that our country would have been economically and culturally much stronger if it wasn't for these idiotic issues which changed the mindset of people. 

I am proud that I have shunned myself from being called someone who belongs to a certain caste or creed as I am an Athiest

My principle is to F**K Fate and Believe in one's self


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

Firstly, bad font selection and formatting.. The formatting itself made me not read it further... 
Now, coming to the post. I strongly agree that These taboo practices shouldn't exist. And these practices are banned by Govt. of India. However, its more the ignorance of the people rather than their belief in God which is still keeping these practices *alive in certain parts of rural Inda*

What we need to do is not be ashamed of it and start delivering sermons on Atheism. We should rather find ways to combat these and start by spreading awareness and education ... I wouldn't attribute India's _backwardness_ to these practices,  since its more to do with *poverty* and *illiteracy*.

I'm a Theist. But I don't believe in these practices or believe in God blindly as I know that _God helps them who help themselves_ .. You too, have said, that Fcuk fate and believe in yourself. I feel that our statements are similar, with a minor adversity.

This is not a debatable matter since all of us are unanimous about the fact that - These practices should not exist. 

End of story. Bata bing bata boom.


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2007)

> And these practices are banned by Govt. of India.However, its more the ignorance of the people rather than their belief in God which is still keeping these practices alive in certain parts of rural Inda


 Slaughtering of goats banned?  Sorry to say but its alive in the urban part of India too and not only in India but throughout the world specially in Central Asia.
Can u post a link saying it is banned by government of India? It wud be disaster if they ban it I guess!


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2007)

You dont need to be ashamed.there are middle east countries which believes in everything western is wrong and believes in sharia(islamic law),even our neighbour pakistan's western areas are nowadays witnessing destruction of CD(music) stores etc.
*www2.irna.ir/en/news/view/line-16/0705046649132252.htm
In saudi,they believes in eye-for-eye,teeth-for-teeth.
I have seen in natgeo that in western pakistan and afghan it's a status symbol wearing AK-47!

^with such countries already in asia,leave our small problems-sure they needs to be eliminated.but with Hindutva being considered as a life-style more than a religion what to say 
the lifestyle as a whole needs to be changed then

I feel India is the Only Country,(may be Nepal) in Asia which is basically peace loving.Other countries esp,middle east countries are more interested in funding terror groups and conversion in poor countries and breeding fast.

Not considering eastern asia


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> Slaughtering of goats banned? Sorry to say but its alive in the urban part of India too and not only in India but throughout the world specially in Central Asia.
> Can u post a link saying it is banned by government of India? It wud be disaster if they ban it I guess!



Come on..Did you not get what I meant by _these practises are banned_ ?? I was indicating to the taboo practices...Sati, child marriage.. etc.. Even the developed nations aren't veggies ... What makes a ceremonial sacrifice any different from animal slaughter for meat ?

I wasn't joking when I posted my post... This _is_ a serious issue...


----------



## vish786 (May 12, 2007)

by seein the topic of thread i almost felt like hittin u right and left... but the thread contained something else.....

almost 90% of the indians dont like all this sati, child marriage and extra activities as u mentioned....  basically its not the indian custom and belief which is bad... but the remainin 10% people follow some activities and mention tat it is tradition which is to be followed...  u just tell me in which indian religion book or upanishad its written tat child marriage is allowed.... u will not find anything like this... but its the people who make this unwritten laws and ultimately put tat as its a tradition which has to be followed... so dont blame d culture... hate those people who spoil the culture and kick their ass... as the sayin goes... ek kandi machale hi poore taalab ko kharab karti hai... same is the case here.


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2007)

> Come on..Did you not get what I meant by these practises are banned ?? I was indicating to the taboo practices...Sati, child marriage.. etc..


OH!



> Even the developed nations aren't veggies ... What makes a ceremonial sacrifice any different from animal slaughter for meat ?


Slaughtering animals for eating or killing them in self defence is different from slaughtering them for "celebrating" a particular event! And further, do u think goats are completely eaten after that celebration? Have a reality check, come to delhi to the place where they were selling the posters of nude hindu goddesses, where the goats r slaughtered and witness the cruelty with which they slaughter them and then half of the body lying after the "celebration". So comparing them with fish etc for food isn't sensible u know.
If they wanna feast for that celebration then y not eat dogs and crows? That wud remove bangalore's dog stray problem and over population of crows! They can eat pigs also u know, y the poor and harmless, milk providing goats only? because their religion says so?


----------



## amol48 (May 12, 2007)

I jus don understand why we have to debate for NOT eating the non-veggies.
What's the basic principle for NOT eating them in India is that they have life and feelings. Tell me aren plants alive.. Though we might be able to see their feelings(if any) but so whta they are alive!! Then why to consume plants either.. Just drink water.. We will drink milk but not have eggs.. What when the calf dies due to less availability of milk from its mother, whose milk we drink everyday!! No one cares about that... 
Though not all but most of the traditions and practices followed in India are too ancient and are good in those period only.. NOT todays.. Most of them today sound baseless.. But people of India like always .. follow them without thinking the "Actual" reason nehind them..


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> Slaughtering animals for eating or killing them in self defence is different from slaughtering them for "celebrating" a particular event! And further, do u think goats are completely eaten after that celebration? Have a reality check, come to delhi to the place where they were selling the posters of nude hindu goddesses, where the goats r slaughtered and witness the cruelty with which they slaughter them and then half of the body lying after the "celebration". So comparing them with fish etc for food isn't sensible u know.
> If they wanna feast for that celebration then y not eat dogs and crows? That wud remove bangalore's dog stray problem and over population of crows! They can eat pigs also u know, y the poor and harmless, milk providing goats only? because their religion says so?



Which religion are you talking about ?  That particular religion has always been known for its cruel _religious_ practices...


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2007)

^u finally understood! 




			
				amol48 said:
			
		

> Tell me aren plants alive.. Though we might be able to see their feelings(if any) but so whta they are alive!! Then why to consume plants either.. Just drink water.. We will drink milk but not have eggs.. What when the calf dies due to less availability of milk from its mother, whose milk we drink everyday!! No one cares about that...


 Sorry to say but thats a ridiculous analogy! Comparing plants with animals? 
I don't like to repeat, so I wud appreciate if u read an existing debate here. Read from post#36.
Its for people like u who don't understand difference between plants and animals and why they have been classified differently! And then say they have got feelings too! 

And then please read this Do plants feel pain too if u can't locate the relevant stuff! Now tell do plants have nervous system?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Firstly, bad font selection and formatting.. The formatting itself made me not read it further...


Absolutely correct. I've tried to tell people so many times not to post stuff that is absurdly formatted. It hurts they eyes trying to read it. I didn't even bother here, no offense to the original poster.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> ^u finally understood!


Naughty boy...


----------



## amol48 (May 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^u finally understood!
> And then please read this Do plants feel pain too if u can't locate the relevant stuff! Now tell do plants have nervous system?



That's what i am saying.. when u can eat plants then what's the problem in eating animals. After all it is nature's cycle.. Consider this:
Eagle =>Snake=>Rat ... So now would you say that these animals should not eat each other??!! This is by nature to keep a balance. Also some animals go for only veggie..This is all to keep 'Balane'.  Similarly man is also an animal... (i hope u agree this at least) so what if some eat veggies and some eat non-veggies ?!!


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> That's what i am saying.. when u can eat plants then what's the problem eat animals. After all it is nature's cycle.. Consider this:
> Eagle =>Snake=>Rat ... So now would you say that these animals should not eat each other??!! This is by nature to keep a balance. And so some animals don't eat also and go for only veggie.. Similarly man is also an animal... (i hope u agree this at least) so what if some eat veggies and some eat non-veggies ?!!



Dude... Keep your philosophy to yourself... Its too hard for us mortals to understand it


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> That's what i am saying.. when u can eat plants then what's the problem in eating animals. After all it is nature's cycle.. Consider this:
> Eagle =>Snake=>Rat ... So now would you say that these animals should not eat each other??!! This is by nature to keep a balance. Also some animals go for only veggie..This is all to keep 'Balane'.  Similarly man is also an animal... (i hope u agree this at least) so what if some eat veggies and some eat non-veggies ?!!


Please read again what I said, and then post what u understood by it!


----------



## pannaguma (May 12, 2007)

guys forget killing of plants and animals by humans, _JI NE KE LIYE KUCH KHANA PADTA HAI_.

but one thing that i hate is the fcuking CASTE SYSTEM. how can you decide that a group of people are untouchables or another group of people are all-powerful. and this is something that the *gita and upanishads* themself suggest.

this only leads to our people fighting amongst ourselves. no wonder that we have been exploited by so many other countries.


----------



## mediator (May 12, 2007)

Can u quote where in GITA its written about caste system? Also quote the quotation from upanishad that conforms to present day scenario and promotes untouchability!


----------



## minniawochat (May 12, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I watched the movie Water yesterday (Cursing myself for not viewing it before). The issue which is shown in the movie shows how ancient (even to some extent present) India should be ashamed of itself for practising something like Sati, Economic,Social and Cultural Deprivation of Widows and Child Marriage. Even practises like sacrificing a goat/cow to "so called god" doesn't show anything but belief in something which is barbaric. I certainly feel that our country would have been economically and culturally much stronger if it wasn't for these idiotic issues which changed the mindset of people.
> 
> I am proud that I have shunned myself from being called someone who belongs to a certain caste or creed as I am an Athiest
> 
> My principle is to F**K Fate and Believe in one's self



Hi

  Christ never said to Kill any one

  But POP of vetican said this : God Said to  Kill Muslims (Religious War)

  So Dont be ashamed : Other cultures are like us tooo .

  america is also doing same thing in iraq & iran.

  Every Culture have pors & cons (just like windows & linux) so no one is better 

Thanks


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 12, 2007)

Well nowdays they are killing human being and eating them. A popular case is happening in india right now. Where they killed small children and eat them.



			
				minniawochat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Christ never said to Kill any one
> 
> ...



What about Islam you forgot about them?. They are the ones who doing this a lot.


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> But POP of vetican said this : God Said to Kill Muslims (Religious War)


It is Moslem leaders who says and releases fatwa against X'ians.some Muslims are very intolerant.
DUde!Christians are one of the most tolerant ppl.most of them dont care for their religion!leave them.pope never said such things.


----------



## planetcall (May 13, 2007)

We already have a thread running over the issue of having faith in god so lets not make this one as another parallel thread to that. I strongly feel it to be idiotic to open large mouth on Great Indian culture when the orator himself is unaware of the very basic fundamentals. Sati and similarly many other stigmas started due to some reason. There were reasons for its persistence. Something that continued for so long......still continues because people don't want to think over it. They don't want to clean the faith and revert to its originality, rather there are many educated people who simply cut off themselves from the Indian tradition calling entire thing to be crap. Everyone is free to follow their faith and custom but calling something crap in one go shows the behaviour as perturbed and juvenile.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 13, 2007)

@ free bird 


christians are in same category of moslems or even worse of them 

1.Killing jews for a 2000 yrs was done by christians not moslems 
2.Crusades by chrsitians another example of intolerancy of christians 
3.Killing womens by alleging as witch in Europe was common tradition till 17th   century 
4.catholic christians still hates jews
 christians destroyed many civilization specially in central and south america 

No one is tolerant


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2007)

^^ hmm,semetic(Isai,Jooda,Islamika) religions are intolerant.No one is perfect.but i too feel Christianity is much evolved in 20th century,they lost their holds on Europe,AMericas and most christians.there are only "name-sake" christians exists.Catholic Pope and other leaders knows this and knows that their influence sanks to a bare minimum.Europeans,AMericans are Atheists,I feel.but they are amazed by the 1400 yr old swashbuckling habbits thrown out by the Islamic militants.thats it.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 13, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> @ free bird
> 
> 
> christians are in same category of moslems or even worse of them
> ...



1. Oh really?.
2. Crusades was due to Islamic conquest on europe. If the Crusades have not stop them europe would be under islamic regime.
3. It happens everywhere. 
4. Who brainwashed you?.

Oh really they distroyed central and south america. 

/me laughs.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 13, 2007)

Thunder bird 

Incas ,Mayan ,Aztec civilization come to cease because of christian atocrites 

Regarding , simply crusades were not for europe , they were to capture jerusalem but unfortunately crusaders failed severely there .


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2007)

stop comparing Christians of 400 yrs back with todays?One simple question: Did ur Muslim brothers growed tolerance after these many years?madarssa's openly preaches Christian's,Jews and AMerica as enemies,isnt it?where Islam tolerant?definitely not.
^ I know that  being a Muslim U cannot tolerate anything,true facts about the religion.Muslims are indeed the most cruel.A 10 yr old Afghan? boy killing CAptured whites,is it what u call tolerance.
Christianity is much more tolerant and refined than both jews,Muslims.
Hinduism being the pioneer in tolerance.they allowed the minority to rule them for near 900 yrs.But Hinduism didnt die as earlier happened with Islamic invation around the world.there are meanings for vedas and puranas.sure Hinduism is not a religion is a way of life for a billion people;even non-hindus!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 13, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Thunder bird
> 
> Incas ,Mayan ,Aztec civilization come to cease because of christian atocrites
> 
> Regarding , simply crusades were not for europe , they were to capture jerusalem but unfortunately crusaders failed severely there .



How are we suppose to say those civilization was destroyed by christians?. Were you there at time?. 

I wonder if the people would say atlantis was destroyed by christians. 

Has i said Crusades wanted to remove has much has islamic conquered. The main reason of crusades was given by pope. Nowhere in the bible it says kill the people. Bible did not preach violence. 

At this part you simply did not want to say Islamic conquest you simply want to support them.


----------



## faraaz (May 13, 2007)

HAHA!! If there was ever a comment designed to elicit maximum flames on this predominantly Hindu board...that was it!!  This should be fun...


----------



## kalpik (May 13, 2007)

And i though discussing religions was not allowed here :-S


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> hiuduism is religion of cowards , that's why they served both Muslims and brithish for about 1000 yrs



hold ur words back dude! theres a limit for everything. this is a public forum! know ur bounds. dun act like a maniac! refrain from making such comments!

i'd say rather than linking tolerance with religions link them to the communities/regions. i think INDIANS are the most tolerance and this includes hindus, christians, moslems, sikhs, parsis etc. our country comprises of so many religions/castes. there were blasts at gateway of india a few years ago, parliament, mumbai local trainz, iisc bangalore. the dead were hindus, Xians, moslems, sikhs. but did any community retaliate??? NO! this is what is tolerance! its that indians are the most tolerant.

look at the US, for every small damage caused to them they hit back in a very large scale. they are intolerant (there maybe reasons, which i'm not going into. just limiting the discussion to tolerance). now look at the afghan govt. led by hamid karzai. there are still so many blasts, attacks do they fire back? NO... so they are tolerant and they are moslems. look at what hitler did to the jews. did they wipe out germany? NO! they are tolerant. what happened in britian on 7/7? did they destroy pak as most of them were trained there? NO, they are tolerant and they are christians! look what US did to japanese. did they destroy the US afterwards? NO, they are tolerant! the ltte mounts attacks on sri lanka. are they not tolerant? the maoists attack nepal, the ulfa in the north east. are the nepalis and the north east indians not tolerant? are both the parties not hindus???? yes they are! so stop linking tolerance wid religions! think sensibly.

STOP thinking this crap that I'm a hindu, u are a christian, u are a muslim, he's a parsi, he's a sikh. DUN FORGET THAT U ARE AN INDIAN FIRST! leave the religions behind.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> HAHA!! If there was ever a comment designed to elicit maximum flames on this predominantly Hindu board...that was it!!  This should be fun...



refrain from supporting such posts. they'll do good to no one. this will only divide people!


----------



## zyberboy (May 13, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> hiuduism is religion of cowards , that's why they served both Muslims and brithish for about 1000 yrs


People like u makes RSS more stronger



> Hinduism has always regarded all religions with respect. It believes that all religions are valid paths to God if they are followed with sufficient devotion and good moral life. Sarva dharma samabhāva (all religions must be viewed with equal respect) is an essential motto of Hinduism. The Hindus feel that the Hindu way of life is neither required nor expected from the non-Hindu people. That is why Hinduism does not encourage evangelization, unlike Christianity n islam.


----------



## nd4spd (May 13, 2007)

i believe that every country has its own problem, and saying that one is not good and other is better would not be justified, for me that country is great whose people are there for each other in the worst of there time, have respect for humanity and each other...............and INDIA is not one of them.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

Ummm.... looks like the Mods should interfere now.... I'm for Hindu-Muslim unity... but a$$holes like ssdivisiongermany1933 change my opinion......


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

My apologies for not correctly selecting the font.
It started with the discussion of blindly following Sati and others but now this has become a thread for racists

Simply speaking, if the government says everything about being a secular and democratic country, then why the hell is the column CASTE and RELIGION being asked to fill in college and school application forms.

I see religious fanatics in this thread too.ssdivisiongermany1933 is one of them.
We talk about technological and scientific advancement, but whenever we speak publicly about religious or cultural advancement, people consider us nuts as if we are untouchables.

And finally, I was astonished to find out from the newspaper Deccan Chronicle that according to Muslim Law, a man can marry upto 4 women legally and the wives cannot take any legal action against it. Now what do you call this ?




			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> hiuduism is religion of cowards , that's why they served both Muslims and brithish for about 1000 yrs


For your kind information, it was the Muslim ruler Aurangazeb who finally handed over everything to the East India Company.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> by seein the topic of thread i almost felt like hittin u right and left... but the thread contained something else.....
> 
> almost 90% of the indians dont like all this sati, child marriage and extra activities as u mentioned....  basically its not the indian custom and belief which is bad... but the remainin 10% people follow some activities and mention tat it is tradition which is to be followed...  u just tell me in which indian religion book or upanishad its written tat child marriage is allowed.... u will not find anything like this... but its the people who make this unwritten laws and ultimately put tat as its a tradition which has to be followed... so dont blame d culture... hate those people who spoil the culture and kick their ass... as the sayin goes... ek kandi machale hi poore taalab ko kharab karti hai... same is the case here.


Lol, thank you for not bashing me


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Ummm.... looks like the Mods should interfere now.... I'm for Hindu-Muslim unity... *but a$$holes like ssdivisiongermany1933 change my opinion......*



Was that necessary? Please dont not flame or say bad words at the person but correct them.


----------



## mediator (May 13, 2007)

@infra_dude, @kaustavgeek....don't let it go to ur head. There r ignorant people in the world who confuse tolerant people with cowards. Who know they might be confused about their sex too i.e if they fall in "m", "f" or "other" category...most probably "other" category! 

They ruled Indians, we rose and threw them out. And now we rise further, we go to there lands, steal their jobs with our intellect, buy the land there and acknowledge our presence there in large numbers!

There r phreaks who don't yet know that their family tree and ancestors consists of hindus as other religions came afterwards in India. So they don' yet know that they r abusing their own parents only, their ancestors and their bloodline. They don't even know of India's rich past and its cultural heritage.....the place which created the numerical "0" which holds the science of the world.
Its a common saying "Gali ka kutta na ghar ka na Ghat ka"......and ignorant people who say such immature words ( like in post#28 ) and people who support them like such fall perfectly in such category! They r more like TROLLS in any place!


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> by seein the topic of thread i almost felt like hittin u right and left... but the thread contained something else.....
> 
> almost 90% of the indians dont like all this sati, child marriage and extra activities as u mentioned....  basically its not the indian custom and belief which is bad... but the remainin 10% people follow some activities and mention tat it is tradition which is to be followed...  u just tell me in which indian religion book or upanishad its written tat child marriage is allowed.... u will not find anything like this... but its the people who make this unwritten laws and ultimately put tat as its a tradition which has to be followed... so dont blame d culture... hate those people who spoil the culture and kick their ass... as the sayin goes... ek kandi machale hi poore taalab ko kharab karti hai... same is the case here.



In the movie Water the pundit says that a woman whose husband departs has only 3 options, burn with him in sati, live a widow's life or third, with the permission of the husband's parents can marry his younger brother if he has one. Now will you call a book sacred if it asks the wife to burn herself in the husband's pyre ?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> OH!
> 
> 
> Slaughtering animals for eating or killing them in self defence is different from slaughtering them for "celebrating" a particular event! And further, do u think goats are completely eaten after that celebration? Have a reality check, come to delhi to the place where they were selling the posters of nude hindu goddesses, where the goats r slaughtered and witness the cruelty with which they slaughter them and then half of the body lying after the "celebration". So comparing them with fish etc for food isn't sensible u know.
> If they wanna feast for that celebration then y not eat dogs and crows? That wud remove bangalore's dog stray problem and over population of crows! They can eat pigs also u know, y the poor and harmless, milk providing goats only? because their religion says so?



If thats the case then Muslims who eat every single animal do not eat Pork as Pig is considered dirty under Islamic Law. Hindus go to Kaali Temples and give Goats and Cows as sacrifice to the goddess when a new child is born. 
Why can't they give themselves or their sons/daughters as sacrifices ?
Every Religion has its share of crap




			
				amol48 said:
			
		

> I jus don understand why we have to debate for NOT eating the non-veggies.
> What's the basic principle for NOT eating them in India is that they have life and feelings. Tell me aren plants alive.. Though we might be able to see their feelings(if any) but so whta they are alive!! Then why to consume plants either.. Just drink water.. We will drink milk but not have eggs.. What when the calf dies due to less availability of milk from its mother, whose milk we drink everyday!! No one cares about that...
> Though not all but most of the traditions and practices followed in India are too ancient and are good in those period only.. NOT todays.. Most of them today sound baseless.. But people of India like always .. follow them without thinking the "Actual" reason nehind them..



I completely agree with you. Doing something without even thinking about the repercussions is idiotic


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> Was that necessary? Please dont not flame or say bad words at the person but correct them.


My apologies... However.. Its not a Gandhian world anymore where you can correct 455#0|_35 like ssdivisiongermany1933 without whipping them.... Don't misunderstand me... This thread was heated but still civilised and flaming and _saying bad words_ was absent..... But ssdivisiongermany1933 made an open assault at the Hindus...... Hurting religious sentiments isn't correct you know..... Tch.. tch.. How bad I hate these foolish people.....



> They ruled Indians, we rose and threw them out. And now we rise further, we go to there lands, steal their jobs with our intellect, buy the land there and acknowledge our presence there in large numbers!
> 
> There r phreaks who don't yet know that their family tree and ancestors consists of hindus as other religions came afterwards in India. So they don' yet know that they r abusing their own parents only, their ancestors and their bloodline. They don't even know of India's rich past and its cultural heritage.....the place which created the numerical "0" which holds the science of the world.
> Its a common saying "Gali ka kutta na ghar ka na Ghat ka"......and ignorant people who say such immature words ( like in post#28 ) and people who support them like such fall perfectly in such category! They r more like TROLLS in any place!



_Note:I love saying this...._

* Couldn't agree more *


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> That's what i am saying.. when u can eat plants then what's the problem in eating animals. After all it is nature's cycle.. Consider this:
> Eagle =>Snake=>Rat ... So now would you say that these animals should not eat each other??!! This is by nature to keep a balance. Also some animals go for only veggie..This is all to keep 'Balane'.  Similarly man is also an animal... (i hope u agree this at least) so what if some eat veggies and some eat non-veggies ?!!



I would like to disagree with respect to what you have said.
Animals always maintain the cycle of life.
Its we humans who are creating a problem. According to WWF, more than 3 species of dolphins, 2 species of wild birds have become extinct because of man's inability to control his appetite for meat. The best example is a specie of Shark Fish located in South and South East Asia which have become extinct due to hunting and poaching for its meat


----------



## mediator (May 13, 2007)

@techtronic:
FYI, its not written in any holy book of Hindus to give sacrifices like that and that one shud follow it. Cow is considered sacred to hindus. Only uneducated and illiterate people follow such practises. And I condemn it. Its not that u'll find it happening everywhere in India but only in backward places. The nepalese king went back when he was requested to make presence at a place which witnessed such slaughter in a temple. Why? Cause this is a corrupt practise.

Can u say the same for the "growing religion"? The liberal muslims can't even criticise it or else they'll face fatwa etc. The goat is  slaughtered not only in India but in everywhere where we have the presence of the growing religion!


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> HAHA!! If there was ever a comment designed to elicit maximum flames on this predominantly Hindu board...that was it!!  This should be fun...



First, this is a tech board and not a Hindu board FYI
And second, your post shows that you are a fanatic of your own religion without even understanding as to why you practse or preach it first. You practise as your parents/grand parents practise it. First of all sit tight and think as to why you do something before doing it.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

techtronic!! the font selection is still so bad !!! Why can't you use the fonts we are using... You know what... many won't even bother to read your posts(aryayush).....


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> techtronic!! the font selection is still so bad !!! Why can't you use the fonts we are using... You know what... many won't even bother to read your posts(aryayush).....



Well, you guys stick to Forum default font, Verdana while I use Lucida Sans Unicode. What's wrong with that buddy ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

@mediator

jus asked him to shut up thats it. its a public forum so he shud think before what he posts. anyways, in the very next para i made it clear that how certain quallities are not unique to the religion but to the people of the region!

why blame only muslims for not being able to stand up. even in our own society (hinduism), at many places (mostly villages etc.) if someone questions the long run tradition or customs then that person is frowned upon and driven away.

the need of the hour is to correctly interpret the holy books (be it the bible, quran or our own books), spread this among people, educate them and inculcate only those things in ourselves which are relevant as of today! only then we maybe able to ward off some of the foolish beliefs and customs.


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @mediator
> 
> jus asked him to shut up thats it. its a public forum so he shud think before what he posts. anyways, in the very next para i made it clear that how certain quallities are not unique to the religion but to the people of the region!
> 
> ...



Well said dude


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> They ruled Indians, we rose and threw them out. And now we rise further, we go to there lands, steal their jobs with our intellect, buy the land there and acknowledge our presence there in large numbers!



very well said mediator! applause applause.. take a bow!


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> Well, you guys stick to Forum default font, Verdana while I use Lucida Sans Unicode. What's wrong with that buddy ?


 No offense dude... but *serif * fonts are very difficult to read when they are as tiny as in your post.If you are hell bent in using verdana, then notch up the font size one bit..... The forum default fonts have the correct balance of clarity and readability ..... 


Coming to the topic... The topic for this discussion was *I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?*...
So, by India, do you mean Hindus ? I ask this because, your first post had the mention of _exclusive_ Hindu ill practices... You didn't include any Muslim ones....Despite of those being more cruel.....

No Inter-religious Feud intended.. But, we should rather stop fighting regarding whose religion preaches what and focus more on the current scenario... India is home to ignorance and illiteracy...... Power corrupts and leads to misuse... I say it in context to the fact that Caste system and the like were disfigured by Rich Brahmins/Kings...... I'm a Brahmin myself... But I still say that Brahmins were the the ones responsible for these shitty practices.....


----------



## mediator (May 13, 2007)

> why blame only muslims for not being able to stand up. even in our own society (hinduism), at many places (mostly villages etc.) if someone questions the long run tradition or customs then that person is frowned upon and driven away.
> 
> *the need of the hour is to correctly interpret the holy books* (be it the bible, quran or our own books), spread this among people, educate them and inculcate only those things in ourselves which are relevant as of today! only then we maybe able to ward off some of the foolish beliefs and customs.


Thats what I try to do, to correctly interpret the holy books. U'll find me in the front to condemn practices like child marriage etc. Liberal hindus openly condemn such practices.
*www.google.com/search?q=ban+on+cow...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

But y goat slaughter isn't condemned by people in large numbers, and y not by political parties? We can remove such practices if they r based on beliefs, but what if the religion itself asks its people to do such things?

Read all the posts in the following threads....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36467&page=3&highlight=aberforth
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50646&page=2&highlight=aberforth

The growing religion asks for equality and then asks for upliftment of muslims, why not it asks for upliftment of poor, why muslims,,,,why is it so biased? Its asks for democracy,equality etc but then first thing it tries to establish is sharia laws! How ironic!

And I guess muslims Njoy the maximum priviledges in India to stand up as every political party seems to be appeasing in favour of them.

I'm not against ISLAM, but its the followers who show such partiality in such regard. Its a pity that even after having so many priviledges majority of them still like to go by sharia laws. Its a pity that majority of them can't question their religion and read if its really written in their holy books what their clerics and maulana say.


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> No offense dude... but *serif * fonts are very difficult to read when they are as tiny as in your post.If you are hell bent in using verdana, then notch up the font size one bit..... The forum default fonts have the correct balance of clarity and readability .....
> 
> 
> Coming to the topic... The topic for this discussion was *I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?*...
> ...



Ok buddy, Verdana I would stick to as Lucida Font size 3 is very big to post.
FYI, I am an Athiest, so I am neither a Hindu/Muslim/Christian or for that matter a religious fanatic.
I posted about Sati, Child Marriage as I saw Water on that specific day.
As we know, every religion has its share of crap


----------



## mediator (May 13, 2007)

Firefox > edit > content > advanced > select => "Allow pages to choose their own fonts". U won't have to select lucida or verdana etc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> I say it in context to the fact that Caste system and the like were disfigured by Rich Brahmins/Kings...... I'm a Brahmin myself... But I still say that Brahmins were the the ones responsible for these shitty practices.....



i second that and i'm a brahmin too! just as we haf political parties today, were some greedy brahmins that time who gave birth to these things. but things will change. the youth of today are more free to question and capable of better understanding.

my grandpa and dad told me a lot of things and asked me to follow many customs. i used to questions them. for many i used to get answers, convincing and satisfying answers, many of which were scientific in nature. i follow them.... for those which i did not get an answer i don't follow them, till today!

if we deeply read the religious books, every book i'm sure has support for their customs and traditions. many scientific reasons are also provided. the thing is that we've been doing what our forefathers did widout questioning and the saga continues. some people take advantage of this and thus starts all the problems. we are educated, literate and definitely not dumb. we must questions, why? how? we must seek answers before blindly following the customs.

we must learn to relate the customs wid the geography and timeline. if something was relevant at some place at some point of the time doesn't meet its relevant at every place of the world and even today. we need a lot of common sense. i can list a lot of points which are true even today said in our books. very scientific and convincing. i can also list a few customs which are completely idiotic and not at all relevant today. but what we do is blindly follow the custom widout trying to know the scientific explaination while following the other which is completely absurd in today's date. we haf the power to distinguish between them but we seldom use it!

i dunno how some people interpret the jihad... but to my understanding jihad is a very practical thing which is mentioned in the holy book, quran, applicable to all religions. we need to wage a war. we all need to wage a war..............

but not a physical war.... we need to wage a mental war... we need to ask ourselves, whatever i'm doing... is it correct? is it necessary? is it relevant? just coz my forefathers did it, shud i also do it? 

we need to wage a war against our minds... to fight the evil. this is what every god wants and in this context its not wrong to say that every god wants jihad..... not against others but against our ownselves! think abt it.


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> hiuduism is religion of cowards , that's why they served both Muslims and brithish for about 1000 yrs


ek bar mere samne aaja phir dekhatu hu ki kyon coward hai..... bevarsi

moderators r u still alive.... y dont u ban this moron... who has already broken the digit forum rules.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> hold ur words back dude! theres a limit for everything. this is a public forum! know ur bounds. dun act like a maniac! refrain from making such comments!
> 
> i'd say rather than linking tolerance with religions link them to the communities/regions. i think INDIANS are the most tolerance and this includes hindus, christians, moslems, sikhs, parsis etc. our country comprises of so many religions/castes. there were blasts at gateway of india a few years ago, parliament, mumbai local trainz, iisc bangalore. the dead were hindus, Xians, moslems, sikhs. but did any community retaliate??? NO! this is what is tolerance! its that indians are the most tolerant.
> 
> ...


read this @ssdivisiongermany1933  it will help u get tat crap out of ur mind... read twice wat infra_red said


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 13, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> saale ek bar mere samne aaja phir dekhatu hu ki kyon coward hai..... bevarsi
> 
> moderators r u still alive.... y dont u ban this moron... who has already broken the digit forum rules.



They should ban you too. You talk worst than that guy.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> They should ban you too. You talk worst than that guy.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> They should ban you too. You talk worst than that guy.


ok i agree... but he has no right to tell tat on a religion... he does not know anything about hinduism... and is giving such senseless comments... which will not be tolerated by any person  no matter wat happens.



			
				kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more


i knew tat sentence of urs " couldn't agree more " would popup again against me


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

You know me soo very well  Vish


----------



## faraaz (May 13, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> First, this is a tech board and not a Hindu board FYI
> And second, your post shows that you are a fanatic of your own religion without even understanding as to why you practse or preach it first. You practise as your parents/grand parents practise it. First of all sit tight and think as to why you do something before doing it.



First, its called sarcasm!! 

Second...man, I couldn't care less about Muslims, Hindus, Christians etc etc etc...it is just my observation that the majority of the posters on this board are Hindus, as is the case for anything in India...you know, because Hindus ARE the majority community in the country...so how you decide for me that I am a fanatic of my religion, I don't understand...


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> First, its called sarcasm!!
> 
> Second...man, I couldn't care less about Muslims, Hindus, Christians etc etc etc...it is just my observation that the majority of the posters on this board are Hindus, as is the case for anything in India...you know, because Hindus ARE the majority community in the country...so how you decide for me that I am a fanatic of my religion, I don't understand...



no, majority of them on this board are atheist...


----------



## faraaz (May 13, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> no, majority of them on this board are atheist...



If that is the case, I stand corrected!


----------



## pannaguma (May 15, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> hiuduism is religion of cowards , that's why they served both Muslims and brithish for about 1000 yrs



i dont understand why everyone is reacting to this post, because ssdivisiongermany1933 is just expressing his views about HIUDUISM (not hinduism), which i think is a religion practised in some galaxy in outer space . and who are the BRITHISH ???  i have never heard of them before


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 16, 2007)

i have deleted my post , regret for the inconvience to members .Ban me who cares .......... 

I will be back with new I.d ..... huh


----------



## faraaz (May 16, 2007)

No one cares really...you could say what you want and then post sensible stuff in another post and no one would be like..."OMG DUDE! You are that Hindu hater from the other thread!! Your opinion on Core 2 Duos is no longer valid!" etc etc...

But atleast such comments lead to good discussion on the board!


----------



## minniawochat (May 18, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> It is Moslem leaders who says and releases fatwa against X'ians.some Muslims are very intolerant.
> DUde!Christians are one of the most tolerant ppl.most of them dont care for their religion!leave them.pope never said such things.



 Hi


   I saw in Discovery or history channel

   Pope say Kill muslims & started religious war

   hey i dont say that muslims are good but pope said that god is saying if u kill 1 muslim u go heaven.

   one more thing Dont forget about jaliawalabaag


thanks



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Well nowdays they are killing human being and eating them. A popular case is happening in india right now. Where they killed small children and eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Islam you forgot about them?. They are the ones who doing this a lot.




hi



   I dont know where i saw this news last year

   but a family in USA ( small town)  forced a girl to sex with uncle 
   Because there family blood is holy & when girl says no
   they kept girl in dark room for 10 + years.

   Just Watch history Channel & u will see how good cristians are !!!

   There is nothing to shame in indian culture

   more things are happing in world & u will see they are more & more & more ugly & ride and etc etc.

 they done more wrost thing.

thanks


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

cruelty needs to be stopped be any religion.


----------



## led_shankar (May 18, 2007)

@Minniawochat: er, I doubt you could call either the Jallianwalla Bagh  massacre or the USA incest case you mentions a belief, custom or tradition associated with Christianity.

@Topic: There is no need to be ashamed. Condemn the worst of the practises, for sure, and don't follow them, but there are many sides to a culture thousands of years old. Never forget that


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey man Dont even think about abusing our religion. In india.. its like that..We make the rules.. follow or STFU. 

Some Points on the good side.

1) INDIA has low divorces.

2) INDIA discovered yoga

3) The computer which u are on came from india.(according to me i can back my statements)

4) INDIA is the mother of all religions

5) All(i say all) languages present in the WORLD came frm sanskrit.

6) We invented mathematics

7) We invented "HOW TO TRADE THINGS BEFORE BRITS"

8) I support "child marriages"

9) I support "sati"

10) I support "dowry".. hell i would take one.

11) People other than brahmins shouldn't enter temple premises.

12) call me racist or whateva.. I believe everything is said


Tell me a good point of western civilization, or Islamic, or whatever religion u may think of.

To whoever posted that "brahmins are cowards".. 

what religion are u....


tu saamne to aa saale. teri maaaki. ghar pe bhaite bolna sabhi ko aata hai.. saamne aake dikha saale. I think ppl like u have degraded india. We brahmins were right when we didnt ALLOW ur f*cking ancestors to enter our temples. This india has become like this, because of u ppl entering our temples. BRAHMINS made everything u r enjoying u muhf*cker. everything. even ur religion which u call ur own belongs to us... 

actually my theory is we brahmins are not cowards.. actually other religions are.

Here's y:

what happened was when earth was formed. At that time super human(gods) created brahmins.. and hinduism as religion.. then god created slaves(ppl other than brahmins) to work for us. But it was a real pain in ur ancestors a**. So they ran off from us getting scared.. LOL.. and they formed other religions like christianity, islam, etc., So according to my theory its not us who are cowards.. but ppl like u.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 11, 2007)

> what religion are u....
> 
> 
> tu saamne to aa saale. teri maaaki. ghar pe bhaite bolna sabhi ko aata hai.. saamne aake dikha maki chut saale. I think ppl like u have degraded india. We brahmins were right when we didnt ALLOW ur f*cking ancestors to enter our temples. This india has become like this, because of u ppl entering our temples. BRAHMINS made everything u r enjoying u muhf*cker. everything. even ur religion which u call ur own belongs to us...
> .


dude !!!relax!!!
i dont think that language is accepted 'ere..
make sure u get ur point across everybody but man-seriously!!!u need to tame that tone!


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

U know what iam gonna f8cking book a case against "ssdivisiongermany1933". Coz he insulted my religion.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2007)

@ Biplav: Would you please edit your post and remove the quote..!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

@gururaj: I'm not sure how credible an FIR against ssdivisiongermany1933 will be, but I can tell you, my religion has been insulted a fair bit, on these boards and elsewhere also. Meh...didn't you read the notice on the board? Have a thick skin before entering this forum.



> I support "child marriages"
> 
> 9) I support "sati"
> 
> ...



I personally think you are whatever is wrong with this country, and if you were in front of me, I would definitely show you what I think of you in your own terms...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

Plz moderator close this thread as its creating hatred among the fellow digiters.



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> I support "child marriages"


if ur still tooooo young get married right now and see what all problem u and ur wife and childrens will face... otherwise if ur old enough now then get ur child married just after 1 year after his birth... u will understand the problem u and ur son will face "experience is d best teacher"

and  u dont even know why were brahmins meant for the society at that time.  and ur throwing some dumb ideas coz of ur incomplete knowledge.


> "brahmins are cowards"


the guy however has said this does not know that brahmins were the ppl who faced a lot of problem in their entire life... they had to go under a lot of hardship... it requires ghuts to be a brahmin at that time. i am not a brahmin although... but i know all this coz of my good habit of reading all kinds of books... as its well said by alexander... "u can make ur future better only if u know the history(recently read alexanders all the 3 novels  )


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

Go and lodge an FIR against me , nothing gonna happen .. it will just another case for getting publicity .Nothing will come out so chill and enjoy wasting your time ....there are lakhs of cases are pending in cases 

 u belong to which hindu terror organization RSS ,Bajrang dal , VHP or so so


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> my religion has been insulted a fair bit, on these boards and elsewhere also.


not only urs all the religions is been insulting right from past


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

Gururaj ur statement is irresponsible ,this shows ur frustations ,I have taken screen shots of ur post ,So don't try to give me threat of FIR , you can't pluck my single hair I have not hurted anyone ..........and I have taken my statement back very long , read my post at top of page 

and regarding abusing , I can abuse in a such way that u won't stand any where


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Gururaj ur statement is irresponsible ,this shows ur frustations ,I have taken screen shots of ur post ,So don't try to give me threat of FIR , you can't pluck my single hair I have not hurted anyone ..........and I have taken my statement back very long , read my post at top of page
> 
> and regarding abusing , I can abuse in a such way that u won't stand any where


funny taking screenshots of it.... gonna show it to some police or some leader.... u will find a lot of such things on net anybody can abuse to worst, theirs no big deal about it.

and good that u took ur statements back  atleast u got to know ur mistakes and ur sorry for it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

^^^^^ actually Mr gururaj was threating me of FIR ,


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I think @ssdivisiongermany edited his "provocative" comment much earlier itself.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

You know, I honestly think Gururaj bhai was new to the whole "forum" thing...you learn to not react like that otherwise...


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 11, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> You know, I honestly think Gururaj bhai was new to the whole "forum" thing...you learn to not react like that otherwise...


LOL. ya rite...... ppl from the 21st century 'B.C.'  have a lot to learn about modern practices.

EDIT: and now we have living proof that time-travel is possible. cos one of our members has travelled 4000 years to get here.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

hey friends..

Well.. i do support child marriages. Coz it has a scientific reason behind it. It is said that girls get puberty before boys of their age. This is reason why the boy is older than girl in india. If u guys dont believe in god and stuff. why dont u marry aunties... lol another reason i support child marriages is because, if a boy and girl are married younger then since they share their child hood together they would know each others likes and dislikes.. by todays terms i.e., Iam not being shallow or racist. But i believe my religion, and i defend it. whats the use of b*ching my religion and apologizing.. u still hurted our feeling mr.ssdivisiongermany1933. a apology doesnt do anything. maybe a kick on ur te******* would do.

@faraaz:  LOL at least see my joining date on this forum. 



> I personally think you are whatever is wrong with this country, and if you were in front of me, I would definitely show you what I think of you in your own terms...



Iam pure thiest. You are in middle of nowhere. thats y u are acting like that. Iam not the wrong person... its just that.. I have suffered so much of this religion and ****.. that i cant tolerate stuff against my religion.

first of all minorities take reservations and stuff and everything, then u abuse our religion. I didnt get a seat in a good engineering college because of religion and sh*t. enough is enough. wtf do u think of us. agar ek baar poore brahmins in india come together.. then u ppl will be nowhere. Its just a matter of time. Because of this i would be writing a blog about the difficulties we are facing . and i would do my best to gather the attention of all the brahmins in the world.. and address the the issues.


agar mera jaan bhi jaaaye to bhi parva nahi... par hamara izzat nahi jaana chahiye..Brahmins rules.. 

i will notify about my new blog.. once its setup..

and btw forget abt FIR i can and WILL Pwn u here. HAHAHAHAH su*ker.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> hey friends..
> 
> Well.. i do support child marriages. Coz it has a scientific reason behind it. It is said that girls get puberty before boys of their age. This is reason why the boy is older than girl in india. If u guys dont believe in god and stuff. why dont u marry aunties... lol another reason i support child marriages is because, if a boy and girl are married younger then since they share their child hood together they would know each others likes and dislikes.. by todays terms i.e., Iam not being shallow or racist. But i believe my religion, and i defend it. whats the use of b*ching my religion and apologizing.. u still hurted our feeling mr.ssdivisiongermany1933. a apology doesnt do anything. maybe a kick on ur te******* would do.
> 
> ...



dude control your hatred... and stop pointing towards brahmins and that to your being to specific to it. Reservation stuff and seats in college is also correct, and if u really want to prove yourself correct then give a different approach, wherein people would appreciate your thoughts. And if you point your  ideas in this manner how you have done in this forum, then people would never ever listen to you.

*MODERATOR'S CLOSE THIS THREAD... 
THREAD REPORTED. 
*


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I watched the movie Water yesterday (Cursing myself for not viewing it before). The issue which is shown in the movie shows how ancient (even to some extent present) India should be ashamed of itself for practising something like Sati, Economic,Social and Cultural Deprivation of Widows and Child Marriage. Even practises like sacrificing a goat/cow to "so called god" doesn't show anything but belief in something which is barbaric. I certainly feel that our country would have been economically and culturally much stronger if it wasn't for these idiotic issues which changed the mindset of people.
> 
> I am proud that I have shunned myself from being called someone who belongs to a certain caste or creed as I am an Athiest
> 
> My principle is to F**K Fate and Believe in one's self




Atleast get your facts straight.. hindus never sacrifice animals. You saying we sacrifice cow.. u are a very illiterate person brother... cow(the sacred animal) of brahmins are sacrificed by us.. are u outta ur mind or what brother. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacrifice

here chew on that for sometime..real hindu doesnt sacrifice animals but some cultic groups.. do so. In respect to other religions brahmins are very humble people. They are always on path of non-violence...

But i like chicken so whatever..


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok u r a brahmin, and then u defend child marriage? Yes, its scientifically known that girls get puberty at an early age. So? Shud she give birth as soon as she gets puberty? 

U talk about science, so let me quote some science too.


> First-time mothers younger than age 16 are at greater risk of maternal
> and infant mortality


*www.popcouncil.net/pdfs/Early_Marriage.pdf

U talk about brahmin(ism), so let me state the 4 ashramas => Brahmcharya, Grahastha, Vanprastha, and Sanyas. Now do some research as to what "grahastha" is and when it starts!

How come being a brahmin u still talk about child marriage? Don't u know shastras inspite of being a brahmin?

Let me quote some more enlightening words!


> As we all know the society is made up of four ashramas (Brahmcharya, Grahastha, Vanprastha, and Sanyas) and four varnas viz. Brahmans (*intellectual class whose duty is to educate the rulers as well as the masses with the right knowledge*), Kshatriyas (whose primary duty is to provide protection to the society especially the old people, the women and the children), the Vaishyas (who are responsible to provide the goods that the society needs) and finally the Shudras (for whom the natural work is labor and service to others).





> *No one is born a Brahman*. He has to acquire the qualities. *A Shudra's son can become a Brahman* if he attains the Brahman's quality which is peacefulness, self-control, austerity, purity, tolerance, honesty, knowledge, wisdom and religiousness or become a Kshatriya if he shows the natural qualities of a Kshatriya which are heroism, power, determination, resourcefulness, courage in battle, generosity and leadership.
> 
> By all means *Shri Abdul Kalam is a great example of Brahman and it does not matter if he is not a Hindu or if he was not born in the family of Brahmans.*
> 
> Indian history if full of such examples. *Namacharya Shri Haridas Thakur (16th century saint from Orissa) was a Muslim but was the greatest Brahman of his time.* Millions take inspiration from his deeds and speeches even today.



*www.patnadaily.com/readerswrite/2005/jun/rajesh_anand1.html

BY ur words in the forums u don't seem to be a brahmin at all since u have an ego that u r above other sects of the society and call em crap! 
Its becoz of similar people that the cast system has been given a totally different meaning that except for brahmin all r untouchables and that shudras and vaishyas are like garbage to the society!! 
Have u ever wondered why there is so much reservation in southern states of India? Its becoz of this attitude of such pretending brahimns who think only they have the control of temples and r pious enough to enter them. The fact is dear that they r not brahmins but sinners who treat others like dirt!

If people shed such kind of attitude then no one will have any problem in the society. No more will be the reservation system and no more will be the creamy layer that exists and is based on cast.

People like u have given a totally diff. meaning to cast becoz of which the society has degraded immensely. If u really r a brahmin, then act like one too. Instead of being direct and bashing others, use ur intellect more often from now on to interpret HIndu scriptures 'correctly' and spread the right messeges and words. So act like a brahmin now if u get my words.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Ok u r a brahmin, and then u defend child marriage? Yes, its scientifically known that girls get puberty at an early age. So? Shud she give birth as soon as she gets puberty?
> 
> U talk about science, so let me quote some science too.
> 
> ...


Hey dude..

ur right.. but these ppl take it too far.. iam giving answers which seem legitimate. well iam no brahmin per se...I dont really do all the pujas too, but its the discrimination that i am getting bcoz of that tag that i have... that i started to hate other religions. reservations in india is going on frm 60yrs and it should stop, and i know that brahmins tend not to unite and fight against the system, but this HAS to change. And as u said NO one is a brahman by birth he has to acquire that status. See that humbleness of our brahman there. Where did we discriminated the other religions.. and even if some brahmans did so...why should i pay the price of losing a seat in a good engineering college. If i have already lost a thing coz of a brahmin tag i have then i better i protect what iam called for. aint my atitude right.. u ppl talk against on one hand.. and when i take the matter too far.. u guys act like douchebags...and also some one said that i should i guts to enter this forum.. wtf is this..
My attitude is straight ON man. what would u do if u were in my place???
Why should i pay the price of what ppl have done before a millenium ago.. 
If somebody gets me the seat in the college i have lost.. then i would stop 
bashing other religions.. Hey man iam feeling the anger.. while u all are enjoying ur reservations.. even though u dont have talent to score good marks or have at least some emotion towards us...

Yeh abdul kalam can be a brahmin as u say.. coz see we welcome all to our religion.. But personally i would not let him become one of us. coz he is muslim and he is frm backward class.  

I can be quiet and act normal but if i do so i may lose a chance to address u nubs that there is a problem we are facing...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Hey dude..
> 
> ur right.. but these ppl take it too far.. iam giving answers which seem legitimate. well iam no brahmin per se...I dont really do all the pujas too, but its the discrimination that i am getting bcoz of that tag that i have... that i started to hate other religions. reservations in india is going on frm 60yrs and it should stop, and i know that brahmins tend not to unite and fight against the system, but this HAS to change. And as u said NO one is a brahman by birth he has to acquire that status. See that humbleness of our brahman there. Where did we discriminated the other religions.. and even if some brahmans did so...why should i pay the price of losing a seat in a good engineering college. If i have already losen a thing coz of a brahmin tag i have then i better i protect what iam called for. aint my atitude right.. u ppl talk against on one hand.. then why does it matter if i take the matter too far.. and also some one said that i should i guts to enter this forum.. wtf is this..
> My attitude is straight ON man. what would u do if u were in my place???
> ...



since i was in general merit list... i also lost good engineering college... but i'm not scolding the religion its the government which is playing with us... then why scold the religions.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

> since i was in general merit list... i also lost good engineering college... but i'm not scolding the religion its the government which is playing with us... then why scold the religions.


is it.. uhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! sry for that man. u know what iam sick of this religion s*it... i came to conclusion that.. india suc*s. people really have a CHALTHA HAI attitude.. educated ppl like in this forum.. wont give a damn.. they always try to correct the right people wrong..

Why do u guys act like this.. u know in ur heart that theres discrimination going against us.. still some of u guys act like noobs...wtf is this. So since u guys are getting reservations on the basis that u guys are BACK WARD class "LOL" then i think i should also treat some of u as a backward.. its not iam who is  from 4000BC its actually u guys who are lazy backward class.... lol back ward classes... think abt scheduled castes and tribes LOLLLLLLL



hahaha noobs..



and lastly to the person who started this thread with the title:



> I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?



fu*ck u and ur ideologies.. always remember that u cant out smart indians.  Indian tradition has a very long history. If u gonna make such comments. get ur facts straight about our culture or else STFU.. so that ppl like me dont get irritated by noobs like u and bash u.. and please dont go crying to ur mom coz i pwned u.. alright..

BYE


----------



## cynosure (Jun 11, 2007)

> since i was in general merit list... i also lost good engineering college... but i'm not scolding the religion its the government which is playing with us... then why scold the religions.



^^Rightly said. This is my condition too.

But theres no need to cuss other people's religion and caste.
All those "religious people" are unchasted now. Even those "panditjees" from any neighbouring mandir are after money. Go to vrindavan and the priests are going to rip your genitals through your wallet. This is braminism I think

Even I am brahmin but who cares???!!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 11, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> 9) I support "sati"
> 
> 10) I support "dowry".. hell i would take one.
> 
> 11) People other than brahmins shouldn't enter temple premises.



ROLF...congrats!! joke  of the month





			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Well.. i do support child marriages. Coz it has a scientific reason behind it. It is said that girls get puberty before boys of their age. This is reason why the boy is older than girl in india


Again..dude if u go everything  by nature u wont belive wt u can do...some are insane as hell(but allowed by nature), i will get banned here if i talk abt that.
Humans differ frm other animals becoz of culture,culture can bypass natural laws(for good)...thats wt make us humans.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 11, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> is it.. uhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! sry for that man. u know what iam sick of this religion s*it... i came to conclusion that.. india suc*s. people really have a CHALTHA HAI attitude.. educated ppl like in this forum.. wont give a damn.. they always try to correct the right people wrong..
> 
> Why do u guys act like this.. u know in ur heart that theres discrimination going against us.. still some of u guys act like noobs...wtf is this. So since u guys are getting reservations on the basis that u guys are BACK WARD class "LOL" then i think i should also treat some of u as a backward.. its not iam who is  from 4000BC its actually u guys who are lazy backward class.... lol back ward classes... think abt scheduled castes and tribes LOLLLLLLL
> 
> ...




4 posts and this guy has done nothing except than flaming others. 

You know what bro! I dont know what you do but if youre free then you should go and join Bajrang Dal or VHP. These are the only places where orthodox people like you can get a "thumb up"

And yeah!! Nobody here is a 5 year old kid who will go to his/her mother. We can handle you and we will. So there's no need to cuss around. 
Now you STFU coz most of the people( who are not members of VHP) are not intrested in your sh1tty talks and that includes me.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> @faraaz:  LOL at least see my joining date on this forum.



Uh...took you a year to figure out how to post? Guess I was right then...



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> hey friends..
> 
> Well.. i do support child marriages. Coz it has a scientific reason behind it.



You are a dumbass. There is a scientific reason behind it. You don't have common sense and you lack an ability to make informed decisions. Ta-da!



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Iam not being shallow or racist. But i believe my religion, and i defend it. whats the use of b*ching my religion and apologizing.. u still hurted our feeling mr.ssdivisiongermany1933. a apology doesnt do anything. maybe a kick on ur te******* would do.



I am not being vindicative. But you are a shallow racist. How does that sound? Because that's what your post was...




			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> I have suffered so much of this religion and ****.. that i cant tolerate stuff against my religion.



You call that suffering? You can't tolerate stuff against your religion. Well, boo hoo...I'd like to see how you would handle being told that you are a menace to society and that your entire community should be kicked out of India to Pakistan or wherever, just because some dumbass decides to go blow up some buildings in the US. 





			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> I didnt get a seat in a good engineering college because of religion and sh*t. enough is enough.



I disagree. I think you didn't get in because you are:
1) Stupid and bad at academics
2) Transparent (lucky for the Uni eh?)



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> wtf do u think of us.



I think Brahmins in India are wonderful people. They are a peace loving community with a strong sense of culture and ethics. They are also amongst the most tolerant of other communities. They have a long history behind them and treat all people with equal respect and dignity.

Having said that, I think YOU in particular, are an insult to the name of Brahmin, and you'd make a better member of Taliban before you can call yourself a Brahmin.



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> and btw forget abt FIR i can and WILL Pwn u here. HAHAHAHAH su*ker.



Too late...you've been pwned already...


----------



## cynosure (Jun 11, 2007)

^^Nice one. 
This guy needs something solid.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^Nice one.
> This guy needs something solid.


the solid part is yet to come this is just the beginning 

i gues this thread "should not" have been started at the first... dont u guys think that  ??

already PM mods to close the thread. Hope they do it early


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2007)

@Gururaj : I'm glad u took my reply in good spirits! 



> Where did we discriminated the other religions.. and even if some brahmans did so...why should i pay the price of losing a seat in a good engineering college.


 Its not about discriminating other religions. Its about discriminating the people 'irrespective' of the religion. If Brahmins had acted nobly in south then we wudn't have got this reservation crap in the first place.

Just see how britishers treated India. But they did one mistake, they mistakenly taught us English and now we r going to there lands and replacing the jobs of local people there. Lesson : Every action has a reaction. Law of physics, holding true in such cases too. 
Why r muslims angry over the worlds general perception towards them? Just becoz of the action of extremists?
Don't u think those brahmins who call others a crap and forbid the entry, of economically backwards people, in temples are equivalent to those muslims extremist? 

Ever wondered y the deprived,economically backwards people are taken advantage of and converted to other religion in lieu of food and shelter? Is it becoz they feel neglected by their own community and priests?

U think u r the only one who lost a seat in engg college? Well I tell u India has so many reservation. Poor now may get thru reservation, there is minority reservation so even a muslim/christian etc can get a seat. Rich get thru their financial power. What about middle class families?




> If i have already losen a thing coz of a brahmin tag i have then i better i protect what iam called for. aint my atitude right.. u ppl talk against on one hand.. then why does it matter if i take the matter too far.. and also some one said that i should i guts to enter this forum.. wtf is this..


 No ur attitude aint right. Just coz the world thinks Muslims cause terror, shud all the Muslims really start acting like that? I have muslims friends who r some nerds and some shy. Its not appropriate to hate somebody just becoz of the actions of a few extremists and mentally retard elemets who want to divide the society!

If u have lost a thing, then u shud ask brahmins in ur locality to really act like brahmins. Why hate others for their misdeeds? U r against reservation and so am I.

I'm from north and what we did to stop reservation shud be done by people from south too. I really felt annoyed when a Brahmin woman from south next to my home treated a maid like **** and didn't wanted even to see her face. It seems such kind of Brahmins treat only wealthy people as pious and respectable enough to have a conversation with.



> My attitude is straight ON man. what would u do if u were in my place???


 I dunno, coz I'm not in ur place but I wudn't lose my humanity and ability to distinguish the rights from wrongs!!



> Why should i pay the price of what ppl have done before a millenium ago.


 Why shud "we" pay the price becoz of the stupid acts of Nehru and Jinnah? Shud we lose our minds becoz of that now?



> If somebody gets me the seat in the college i have lost.. then i would stop
> bashing other religions.. Hey man iam feeling the anger.. while u all are enjoying ur reservations.. even though u dont have talent to score good marks or have at least some emotion towards us...


 Do u really think people with high esteem even from financially poor backgrounds like to get seat thru reservation? Many of em don't even like the tag of reservation associated with them!!



> Yeh abdul kalam can be a brahmin as u say.. coz see we welcome all to our religion.. But personally i would not let him become one of us.
> 
> I can be quiet and act normal but if i do so i may lose a chance to address u nubs that there is a problem we are facing...


 No he is not a brahmin becoz of our welcome party, but becoz of the very fundamental definition of Brahmin as stated in Shastras!! As u see Vedas is not restricted, it can be practised by people of all religions. Similarly the definition of Brahmin isn't restricted!!

@all : Please stop flaming the guy. Law of physics of action-reaction need not be held true in such case!!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> U think u r the only one who lost a seat in engg college? Well I tell u India has so many reservation. Poor now may get thru reservation, there is minority reservation so even a muslim/christian etc can get a seat. Rich get thru their financial power. What about middle class families?


well... we middle class people are one who are suffering from all sides 



> I'm from north and what we did to stop reservation shud be done by people from south too


dont you have reservation quotas like in south india.....   ???? strange... two different parts of same country following different rules....  and what did u do to get rid of this reservation quota problem dude ??


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Actually, its the controversial ones that are the most fun!


----------



## cynosure (Jun 11, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> dont you have reservation quotas like in south india.....   ???? strange... two different parts of same country following different rules....  *and what did u do to get rid of this reservation quota problem dude* ??



We did nothing They have not yet implemented here. Thank god for that


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> dont you have reservation quotas like in south india..... ???? strange... two different parts of same country following different rules.... and what did u do to get rid of this reservation quota problem dude ??


 Haven't u heard of the chain of events and consequences that occured becoz of 'honorable' Arjun Singh's and his grp of minister's personal thinking and actions? The 27% quota was stayed becoz the readings were based on 1931's statistics that included Pakistan and Bangladesh too. An enquiry was setup to find out who really r OBCs and I guess the governments will change 5 times before that, before the real statistics r found out. 
While the congress was silent, Arjun Singh's face was really blooming with all the colors of VIBGYOR!! 

Can't describe what we students in north did. Its a long story. Google for that and have mercy on me!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

vedic scripture 

don't allow , child marriages ,sati , caste system  ,all are social taboo 

the vedic scripture says vasudev's kutumbkam(the whole world is a family)

the gururaj is misinformed , he don't know about anything vedic teachings
so ignore ..

Removing all these social taboo's will convert hinduism to sanatan dharma


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

In South,Life of FW community is horrible the Namboodiri Brahmins of Kerala are financially backward after the communist loot of their lands and property in early 1950's.even many Nairs,Syrian Christians too. Now where is reservation and support for them?what da Gov is doing is i cant understand.even CPM/CPI is promoting caste system for their vote bank politricks, i feel.
In Tamilnadu the reservation level is  60% if am right  How will any so called "FW" class live there?
First of all reservation must be eliminated or be based on financial poverty level.but tribes and very low classes do reserve some other way to get themself educated and financially stable.Arjun Singh is a fscking dump psycho.


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2007)

ssdivision said:
			
		

> vedic scripture
> 
> don't allow , child marriages ,sati , caste system  ,all are social taboo
> 
> the vedic scripture says vasudev's kutumbkam(the whole world is a family)


  What happened to u man?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was critisizing hinduism not sanatan dharma ....


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

Well..... flaming me uhh!!! well.... lets see wat ur SOLID comments are



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Uh...took you a year to figure out how to post? Guess I was right then...



ohhhhhhh is it supposed to be a joke.. well you are bad at it.. comedy is not for u my dear friend..like everything u do u s*ck at this thing also.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> You are a dumbass. There is a scientific reason behind it. You don't have common sense and you lack an ability to make informed decisions. Ta-da!


uhhhhhhhhhh.. u do seem to have some retarted emotions eh!! u seem funny when u get angry lol.. it seems u can only get angry at stuff.. theres nothing else u can do  anyways its ur life..what can we do here.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> I am not being vindicative. But you are a shallow racist. How does that sound? Because that's what your post was...


My post is not abt racial discrimination.. its about the discrimination against hindus. My attitude is racial.. u su*ck at reading too 



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> You call that suffering? You can't tolerate stuff against your religion. Well, boo hoo...I'd like to see how you would handle being told that you are a menace to society and that your entire community should be kicked out of India to Pakistan or wherever, just because some dumbass decides to go blow up some buildings in the US.


Who told ya i was gonna blow up buildings lol.. iam looking forward to make a peaceful suggestion to the government to take a look into the matter of discrimination  against  hindus. Iam a firm believer of brahmin.. but iam not one coz i still need to gain a lot of knowledge about it, and NO i dont bring menace to the society.. i work for the betterment of the society per se'. But u mr.faraaz.. sit on ur damn pc all day... and make witty comments on forums.. and think ur on top of the world.  I  made 4 posts  since 2006  but all were useful ones.... not like u.. wasting ur time all day..LOL.. and also u cant take out a "noob" which u think iam .. so u actually wasted ur time frm 2004  LOL u are nerd, so  be like one... dont act like a hero.. are u starting to see heroes show lately on star world...lOOL



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> I disagree. I think you didn't get in because you are:
> 1) Stupid and bad at academics
> 2) Transparent (lucky for the Uni eh?)


Well iam not that good at academics..i want to be fair.. but i got a decent 83% and lost a seat.. well what can i do..

I was a kid may be 16 at the time when that happened..I was crying all day long man...because it shattered my dreams to get into a good college. and also BTW a person (SC) with 60% gets into it.. happens to be my good friend. and he is today my best friend today too  




			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> I think Brahmins in India are wonderful people. They are a peace loving community with a strong sense of culture and ethics. They are also amongst the most tolerant of other communities. They have a long history behind them and treat all people with equal respect and dignity.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

You made ur first good post frm 2004. Mods give him a lollipop LOL..



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Having said that, I think YOU in particular, are an insult to the name of Brahmin, and you'd make a better member of Taliban before you can call yourself a Brahmin.


I said already that iam unfit to be a brahmin lol..I just defend my religion and iam doing my best for that. I think u should be in taliban coz u have anger too like me  BTW taliban may take u because they have reservations for _________. U knw what is to be written in there.




			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Too late...you've been pwned already...


Is it... oh i didnt know that..  but i think i pwned u now BUDDY 

cya fata$$ home alone looking at p8rn whatever person u are.



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> vedic scripture
> 
> don't allow , child marriages ,sati , caste system  ,all are social taboo
> 
> ...


Hey u dont know what u are talkin' about.. i know what iam talking that y this debate in its 6th page. the above words u just said... uhmmm let me think.. u should die jumping frm the tallest building in ur city.. make a video and upload that to youtube so that we can watch a stupid/idiot die. LOL


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

gururaj ,I must say u need some treatment ,you mental stability is not ok


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I was critisizing hinduism not sanatan dharma ....


Well then u shud know then that Vedic scriptures r the base of Hinduism and all those things like child marriage etc are just bad practices attached to it in the long history. Just like cast system has been given a totally different meaning today, similarly many other things have been ignorantly deviated!!


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> gururaj ,I must say u need some treatment ,you mental stability is not ok



OR MAY BE u need some ****ing guts to standup for urself.. telling i need treatment...btw i will tell u what u need. 

1) a good english lecturer.. by ur grammar, english and stuff..u really need one

2) some BALLS..(good ones) to stand up for urself before blatantly saying i need a doctor.. lol 

3) atleast 1% brain of a chicken. thats the least u need to atleast know what debate it is. U dont even know that...




U got scared aint ya buddy... Ok.. whatever... i know u lost this debate brother.. lets be friends then.. OK buddy?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

@Gururaj:Sarcasm
Sarcasm Sar"casm, n. [F. sarcasme, L. sarcasmus, Gr.
 sarkasmo`s, from sarka`zein to tear flesh like dogs, to bite
 the lips in rage, to speak bitterly, to sneer, fr. sa`rx,
 sa`rkos, flesh.]
 A keen, reproachful expression; a satirical remark uttered
 with some degree of scorn or contempt; a taunt; a gibe; a
 cutting jest.
 [1913 Webster]

 The sarcasms of those critics who imagine our art to be
 a matter of inspiration. --Sir J.
 Reynolds.
 [1913 Webster]

 Syn: Satire; irony; ridicule; taunt; gibe.
 [1913 Webster]

Look it up...

And you can't just win arguments by saying you won them...there IS such a thing as rationality...and out of interest, how old are you? 13?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 11, 2007)

I never loose ... iam ready for debate


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And you can't just win arguments by saying you won them...there IS such a thing as rationality...and out of interest, how old are you? 13?




Whayyy do u make friends wid ppl of ur age.. LOL



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> I never loose ... iam ready for debate


f*ck u.. u alread lost it.. and i think ur disqualified for another one wid me...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> vedic scripture
> 
> don't allow , child marriages ,sati , caste system  ,all are social taboo
> 
> ...


this is literary a severe shock to me.... to got urself changed so early... ur almost having characteristics of neta's, changing parties very soon.... 

@gururaj... stop arguing... we are here in this forum to help and not to fight like mad dogs


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 12, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> vedic scripture
> 
> don't allow , child marriages ,sati , caste system  ,all are social taboo
> 
> ...


Rightly said,ter is no sati,child marriage  anywer in vedas,only stupides say tat tey are part of hindu cluture.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> What happened to u man?



yeah..lolz


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 12, 2007)

Did i ever mention child marriages, etc., were in hindu culture. i said i support it. why cant u guys read... wtf is this forum.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 12, 2007)

Post Reported...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Post Reported...


 reported & PM long back... but their is no action from mods side. ... guess they are too too busy


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 12, 2007)

Iam gonna share this pwnage.. wid all ma friends.. and post them in all other forums and blogs.. I saved all this pages.. ban me or whatever..


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Iam gonna share this pwnage.. wid all ma friends.. and post them in all other forums and blogs.. I saved all this pages.. ban me or whatever..



you are freak


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 12, 2007)

gururaj has crossed all limits ..


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 12, 2007)

Internet Is Freedom For Speech. Interwebs Ftw



> Post Reported...
> 
> They must be sleeping...they'll ban his ass tom morning I guess...


That is the CHALTHA HAI attitude of indians... 



and also BTW..

IAM SORRY FOR DEBATING AND Pwning all of ur a$$es.. Iam really sorry for this. I  apologize.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 12, 2007)

Thread cleaned and user miserabled for a month. 

Btw .. Faraaz .. you watch your language too .. You dont have to come to someone's level to reply ..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

At last. I watching this thread for some time. Thanks it_waaznt_me sir for cleaning up the thread.
Now can we go back to a healthy discussion.
I think we should not be ashamed of our customs & beliefs. There are some bad customs here. But rather then being ashamed we should try to avoid and discourage them.
Always remeber "Our culture is our power, but too much blind faith in it can be the reason of our downfall"


----------



## munster monster (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys leave this visionary guy alone...he just wants publicity and u all r giving that to him...



> In saudi,they believes in eye-for-eye,teeth-for-teeth.
> I have seen in natgeo that in western pakistan and afghan it's a status symbol wearing AK-47!
> 
> ^with such countries already in asia,leave our small problems-sure they needs to be eliminated.


u want to compare india to such countries or countries like Japan and China and other developed countries...


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Jun 13, 2007)

I think one shud look within his religion for filth rather than goin after somebody elses.I dont think we hav to be ashamed of anything.Do u know in Europe witch hunting was a common practice countless woman were burnt alive.Everyone's different cherish the difference.


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 15, 2007)

I am an atheist because of my multi-religious home taught me that religion has one purpose in todays world - to be used by crooks to fool the gullible. It is not only Hinduism that killed people, Christianity and Islam has a record which can put any Holocaust, natural disaster or political genocide to shame.

Islam and Crime Against Humanity
Christians and Crime Against Humanity

I am happy and hope Hinduism or Sikhism doesn't go to such levels. And I don't expect Buddhism or Jainism to be violent. Russia and China have had the best policies regarding religious - trivalise it instead of trying to abolish it which does not always work. If I feel proud of being an Indian, it is because India had a history of not snatching others' plates...


----------



## faraaz (Jun 16, 2007)

Religious zeal = riots and violence...

The best religious ppl are the ones who aren't overly religious...

As far as customs are concerned, India has always had a history of a bit of over excessiveness in certain situations I guess...


----------



## munster monster (Jun 16, 2007)

I am an atheist too...i hate people who believe in religion and all other kindda crap...


----------



## karmanya (Jun 16, 2007)

hate is a very strong word.
I too am an atheist but I can't say I hate people who believe in religion. It gives people hope and faith at times when family and friends cannot. I dislike people who try to force their religion on me, everyone has their own belief and to impinge on impose on that is morally wrong. They have a right to believe in whatever they want and I believe that their belief is no lesser than mine.
I think that if everyone respected each other's point of view then there would not be any fanatic islamists today. But then it's not a perfect world.
and Aberforth, look back to the days pre-independence do you remember all the communal riots, the men,women and children who were mercilessly slaughtered because they did not conform?


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Jun 16, 2007)

Beleiving in someone bigger and better than you is gud.As far i am concerned.Like Karmanya said it gives hope and faith against oppression and injustice meted out when there is no hope.@munster hating someone for the religion they follow i dont think this is the right kind of attitude


----------



## monitorp (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah... I'm not from India, rather born & bred in NY.
I've browsed the 1st few posts here & found it interesting reading, because your posts are way more refined than those I read from the dregs of my own country, I'm sorry to say.

Frankly, the U.S. is going down the tubes in a handbasket & the rest of the world with it. I myself subscribe to the philosophy: "What's hated unto you, don't do to others, but don't suffer fools ad nauseum either". 

Seems to me the majority of youth in the West worship exclusively at the altar of rudeness, impatience & dispensability.

What I was always curious about, is this:

What percentage of a society's nature is determined by genetics, and how much by culture, and how much by ill health & environmental toxification? I think a Doppelganger Locator would go some way toward resolving my curiosity re: the nature of humanity. Here's my past posting re: Doppelganger Locator:

*www.creativitypool.com/viewtopic.php?t=4369


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 30, 2007)

*I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?*

Yes.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jun 30, 2007)

The bottom line here: Nothing is perfect. 

Even if your trying to change something, remember that there will always be a little imperfection in everything. Thats just the way things are. So, if your ashamed of it, try changing it >_>


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 30, 2007)

^^ We can't get away by just saying Nothing is perfect. I am ashamed not because of Indian Customs and Treditions, I am ashamed because its us who manipulated our customs in such a way that they are now non-sense.
  There was time when we were the first Urban Civilization and now we don't even know the meaning of Civil.

   Its not custom and tredition which made men,but men  made cutoms and treditions. 
   And can we change it? Not now, We reached a point of no return. Indian population is about 1,129,866,154 (July 2007 est.). To make a revolution is almost impossible.
   And why would someone want to rebel? People are in deep slumber.
One man/woman can't do anything. 
   India is drowning, and those who can save it are in sleep.
India's future is pitch black.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 30, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> The bottom line here: Nothing is perfect.
> 
> *Even if your trying to change something*, remember that there will always be a little imperfection in everything. Thats just the way things are. So, if your ashamed of it, try changing it >_>



Common people cant change many things. Remember what happened in RDB. Now I dont want that kinda death. I am not even married and I am a Virgin!!
Ahem! Excuse me for that.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 2, 2007)

change will happen , someone will come and change ... by the way I don't believe in Indian tradition and culture , Indian culture is ................


----------



## cynosure (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Its not ................
Just because you want to be a "yo-yo" kinda "dude" does not mean that the Indian traditions are bad. Here , of course, I am not talking bout the practice of Sati and Female Infanticides but about the good traditions that are given by the family members. 
Even I like the Western culture ( of laying girls ) but I do not think that the Indian culture is bad anyhow.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 2, 2007)

I believe that  the author of the title has some inferiority complex mindset..." a Young man was crying in the street and passerby asked him why?  He was very sad, he was born, because his parents sin.. everybody laughed and let the man cry.." 
 Man mindless World wars enculfed thusands gone in smoke !! The Americans use Atom bombs on two greatest cities to oblitereated mass of population   ask the USA youth to day.. didn't ashamed of his country.. He 'll shout back to you why I be ashamed because some madman's acts ?
Ask the German adults didn't he ashamed about that the  Hitler's Gas chambers ?
He 'll tell you the same..Why he?/
Ask the Israelis about the  Air bombing of Palestinians Refugees camp and killing of children and women!! They never offer such talk..
Only in India, people are becoming victims of selfinflicted wounds!!
 Here before thousands years greatest civilization has born.. and bearer of the light to the rest of the world..We have no such thing as religion .. But others come conquer they merge their belilefs.. we absorbe them..still maintain our own beleif for long time .. Their in the ancient India their was no caste.. women has equal rights.. "Sati' and female infanticide were only come late when there were foreign rulers ruled whole of India.. So why I have to be ashamed of this Golden land.. All over the world man are drawn as magnate to this wonderful country.. instead of ashamed of it , show them its ancients tradation and its cultures.. ofcourse there are poverty in rural but you show them also.. how inspite of pitiful conditions Indians live in dignified manner..

There is a poem in english that i have read in my school days but forget it..
The contents are..something like that
" She may be ugly.. She may be poor, barren, but This is my motherland, My  wonderful fairland!!
Even for King's ransom i am not going to sell Her!!"

somebody may correct it..
Thanking you,
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ Nice one dude.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 3, 2007)

Well don't know about author but I am ashamed not because  so called stupid customs and treditions, I am ashamed becasue I can't do anything to change it.
  People should not be ashamed of tredition but be ashamed of the fact that they are doing nothing to to improve the state.
  All it takes to make a revolution is one brave man in each village, in each city, but we dont have any. Its a disgrace that in such a large country we dont have just few hundred people brave enough. OK I can try to change the fate of India you can try to chage it too. But 2 or 3 peoples are not enough.
  It takes a combination of effort. 
  If you save one bucket of water everyday it will serve no purpose as millions of people waste water, but if atleast thousands of people save water everyday, I think water problem will be half solved. (Its just an example dont look at numbers )

  I still think that untill we are united (which seems too impossible to me.) our future is uncertain...(in a bad way)


----------



## zegulas (Jul 5, 2007)

wat do u all think abt Buddhism ??


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 6, 2007)

munster monster said:
			
		

> I am an atheist too...i hate people who believe in religion and all other kindda crap...



I am an atheist but I wouldn't go as much as to hate religion. Like love, religion is a sort of inspiration for a lot of people despite that it is based on fantasy and imagination.



			
				vasanth.kingofthehill said:
			
		

> Beleiving in someone bigger and better than you is gud.As far i am concerned.Like Karmanya said it gives hope and faith against oppression and injustice meted out when there is no hope.@munster hating someone for the religion they follow i dont think this is the right kind of attitude



I agree with your not hating someone for religion part. But I wouldn't have religion to shadow oppression in false hopes. If we have faith in a powerful god who'd come to rid us of oppression, we'd end up weaklings and powerless. The reality is a lot of things which happen in this world is not destiny but consequences of ours and other's actions. We can't pray to god and wish to be free and rich overnight, we have to work for it.


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 16, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> And can we change it? Not now, We reached a point of no return. Indian population is about 1,129,866,154 (July 2007 est.). To make a revolution is almost impossible..


yes we can why not but we require people who can encourage some.


> One man/woman can't do anything. .



Gandhi ji was first to use non vilence then ... after him every one started coming to non vilence..[/QUOTE]  


> India is drowning, and those who can save it are in sleep.
> India's future is pitch black.


its because of people who thinks like you...they  discourage and stop them to do any work.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

its a never ending war there cant be any justification to anybody's post until and unless we think above being the  mere mortals


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 23, 2007)

east or west hinduism is d best...all around the globe.......


----------



## faraaz (Jul 24, 2007)

...NOT!


----------



## qams (Jul 24, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> That's what i am saying.. when u can eat plants then what's the problem in eating animals. After all it is nature's cycle.. Consider this:
> Eagle =>Snake=>Rat ... So now would you say that these animals should not eat each other??!! This is by nature to keep a balance. Also some animals go for only veggie..This is all to keep 'Balane'. Similarly man is also an animal... (i hope u agree this at least) so what if some eat veggies and some eat non-veggies ?!!


 

*Agree!*


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 25, 2007)

rahul.ims said:
			
		

> east or west hinduism is d best...all around the globe.......




noooooooooo    every ones religion is best for them u cant say Hinduism is best all  all around the globe.


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 27, 2007)

ha ha ha don't get ngry man....frankly speaking from the deepest of my heart i feel that cristianity is a gud religion as those ppl don't show off on the name of religion but i still admire hinduism, every thing has some or the other flaws but inspite of all the flaws hinduism is really superb....


----------



## spironox (Jul 29, 2007)

ANY ONE WITH HUMANITY AS religion !!! ?? well what to do with religion atleast be concern!


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 30, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> ANY ONE WITH HUMANITY AS religion !!! ?? well what to do with religion atleast be concern!


 
people talk about humanity as a religion but look into urself once then tell me whether there is any such religion existing in the present conditions... 
i don't want to ignite the fire of religion here otherwise everyone knows that wt the hell is going around in our country


----------



## spironox (Aug 4, 2007)

rahul.ims said:
			
		

> people talk about humanity as a religion but look into urself once then tell me whether there is any such religion existing in the present conditions...
> i don't want to ignite the fire of religion here otherwise everyone knows that wt the hell is going around in our country


hmm intersting question .. 

(my idiotic logic says)

now religion has lost its almost many layers there are still some layers very safely kept with some few people ..

people blame their own mistakes on religion to get support to gain self ego boost and social support 

have u ever laid hands on any religious books ? if so kindly see they don't propagate violence until and unless its from demons (supernatural,humans unless provoked ), the problem comes now that people consider fear itself as daemons. Also they take the fear and bend it to a force useful to publically criticizing other religion or dis-mental the whole system !

i think before we point fingers lets just see what we are .. what we truly mean from our own inside

  initially religion was created just as a colony of like minded people undergoing certain rituals to attain the ultimate goal to walk along the circle of life and death ....but now its all a mode of expressing power and economy .. and yeah domination and the number game is slowly but stedly creeped in !!


----------



## rahul.ims (Aug 6, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> hmm intersting question ..
> 
> (my idiotic logic says)
> 
> ...


 
brother its not about keeping ur hands on any religious book...but the thing is that if anyones' personal feelings are hurt then its quite obvious for ome to respond cruelly....so theres nothing wrong in that.....i have heard ppl throwing cow flesh on hindu prosessions, tell me is it worth....if such kindda things keep happening then whose gonna keep mum....same lies true 4 other religions... ......but one thing that still holds true is .... hand for hand and a sword for a brick.... .......


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 7, 2007)

me neutral.......i don care...i dont believe in traditions
whatever....why bother....let others live as they want !


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Aug 18, 2007)

Iam back! 




> Iam still PROUD about india's customs, belief's and traditions. Are U?


----------



## amol48 (Aug 18, 2007)

*nope...*


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 19, 2007)

No im not.

Though id say, the negative ones and the positive one's cancel each other, for example - sacrifices and Touching the feet of my Parents.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

You don't need to be proud or sad about something that you don't do.

However, wherever you find wong, try to stop it and correct it. That's the ony way you can become pround of your country!! Else, you will be a part of the unfortunate practices.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

theres one thind bad about hinduism, too much bullsh!t
too much superstition, i mean they have a superstition that u can cut fingernails in evening, i mean my mom doesent let me cut me fingernails when i come back from school i mean what the f man
and god helps them who help themselves, well if we help ourselves so obviously well do good and people just say that its god and not us
and besides in the bible it says that god helps those who CANNOT help themselves...... this is crap dudes


----------



## rahul.ims (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> theres one thind bad about hinduism, too much bullsh!t
> too much superstition, i mean they have a superstition that u can cut fingernails in evening, i mean my mom doesent let me cut me fingernails when i come back from school i mean what the f man
> and god helps them who help themselves, well if we help ourselves so obviously well do good and people just say that its god and not us
> and besides in the bible it says that god helps those who CANNOT help themselves...... this is crap dudes


 

hey ....so what do you want ?? u wanna sit quitely and wait for god to come and help..then go ahead....no one would ever come to help u out....


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> theres one thind bad about hinduism, too much bullsh!t
> too much superstition, i mean they have a superstition that u can cut fingernails in evening, i mean my mom doesent let me cut me fingernails when i come back from school i mean what the f man
> and god helps them who help themselves, well if we help ourselves so obviously well do good and people just say that its god and not us
> and besides in the bible it says that god helps those who CANNOT help themselves...... this is crap dudes


That 'bullsh1t' isn't in Hinduism, but in people's mind!


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

dude im quoting from the bible
and they say god will help u if u help urself because if u help yourself of course u will do good and people say its god
and if u dont help yourself of course u wont do goood and people will say that good didnt help and and crap like that


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ Why are you digging up old threads to which people stopped answering? Anyways, please don't make this thread into a religious one!


----------



## rahul.ims (Sep 7, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> ^^ Why are you digging up old threads to which people stopped answering? Anyways, please don't make this thread into a religious one!


 
eggjactly


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

fine then lets stop right now


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 3, 2007)

I still think the OP of this thread should be hanged in front of public and tat should be broad casted live on TV. 

"I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?" - get a life loser.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 3, 2007)

I, on the other hand, happen to believe in this little thing called free speech. Like hanging so much means go do it yourself mate...we'll have one less thing to give us a headache on these forums.


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> I still think the OP of this thread should be hanged in front of public and tat should be broad casted live on TV.
> 
> "I am ashamed about India's customs, beliefs and traditions. Are U ?" - get a life loser.


why dont u get a life, he has the right to say whatever he wants


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 3, 2007)

> why dont u get a life, he has the right to say whatever he wants



I too have the right to say anything.. he *****es abt my religion, i do the same, even more. 

But i want to add ONLY ONE LAST word to this thread and let it die. 

" You have the right to express urself, i agree. But express in such a way that it doesnt hurt other people's feelings."


----------



## faraaz (Oct 4, 2007)

Gururaj bhai, your feelings get hurt even when people tell you why Linux is not bad, and you get worked up over that. How do you expect people to meaningfully discuss religion without hurting your feelings then? Just stop trolling man...


----------



## shantanu (Oct 4, 2007)

where is the thread going.. stay on topic and gururaj : just dont abuse ! next time comes ban !for all those flaming !


----------

